# Got my Range/IDPA holster



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

After visiting a large store that had a myriad of Kydex, all belt holsters even with a new 1.75 gun belt I got still wobbled and were sloppy. Though a few leather were great, I wanted a durable range rig, already having a very expensive leather IWB that I love. As it turns out I was right. Even compared to Blackhawk belt holsters in Kydex, a paddle holster keeps the gun more secure and tight to my hip. The Sig made holster was available, so I got it for this weeks shoot. It is fast and very well made. As for expensive belt leather candy, I will wait, since I have mag holders on the way, plus my custom G10 MIL-TAC's. 
After using the holster for two days I find it great even with the retention, as I stated I wanted Kydex with passive retention, but the draw is just as fast. Basically I'm a very happy puppy now. When my grips come in late July, I will then see about a passive retention leather show off holster, but for now I'm stocking up with RUAG ammo, and I am on a tight budget, also having to delay my second Sig. But for now I am satisfied with my tac light, Mec Gar Hi-Cap mags, and my new paddle holster with other toys on the way. I'm sure I made the right decision in holsters going with Sig products.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt023


----------

